# Vertice ad Arcore: Emery o Seedorf. Berlusconi sceglie.



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 26 Maggio 2014, questa sera ci sarà un vertice di mercato ad Arcore. 

Silvio Berlusconi sceglierà se stringere per l'allenatore basco del Siviglia o se confermare Seedorf. Ormai sembra essere una corsa a due.

E tra poche ore, probabilmente, il rebus verrà risolto.

Per la Gazzetta, comunque, Emery è in pole position per la panchina del Milan.


Di Marzio riporta che c'è stata una cena tra Galliani, Berlusconi e Toti anche ieri sera, 25 Maggio. Non è trapelato nulla sul futuro della panchina del Milan. Se Berlusconi deciderà di esonerare Seedorf, in pole c'è Emery.

Questa sera, molto probabilmente, nuovo incontro. Ma tutto sarà più chiaro entro Mercoledì.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 26 Maggio 2014, questa sera ci sarà un vertice di mercato ad Arcore.
> 
> Silvio Berlusconi sceglierà se stringere per l'allenatore basco del Siviglia o se confermare Seedorf. Ormai sembra essere una corsa a due.
> 
> E tra poche ore, probabilmente, il rebus verrà risolto.



Rischiamo un'altra stagione disastrosa se viene scelto lo sfiduciato Seedorf.


Emery.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Seedorf è completamente sfiduciato da tutto l'ambiente. Verrebbe "scelto" solo per non pagargli lo stipendio.

E andremmo verso l'ennesima stagione fallimentare.

P.S. Io sono CON Seedorf. Ma non sfiduciato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 26 Maggio 2014, questa sera ci sarà un vertice di mercato ad Arcore.
> 
> Silvio Berlusconi sceglierà se stringere per l'allenatore basco del Siviglia o se confermare Seedorf. Ormai sembra essere una corsa a due.
> 
> E tra poche ore, probabilmente, il rebus verrà risolto.




Mi dispiace molto per Seedorf,ma a questo punto sarebbe meglio l'esonero piuttosto di una sopravvivenza forzata.




Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A quando un summit di mercato?


Chiedi e ti sarà dato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Seedorf è completamente sfiduciato da tutto l'ambiente. Verrebbe "scelto" solo per non pagargli lo stipendio.
> 
> E andremmo verso l'ennesima stagione fallimentare.
> 
> P.S. Io sono CON Seedorf. Ma non sfiduciato.


Vedremmo lo stesso film dell'anno passato.


----------



## Frikez (26 Maggio 2014)

Dubito ci possa essere già stasera un vertice in cui si deciderà tutto, andranno avanti almeno un altro paio di settimane IMHO


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 26 Maggio 2014, questa sera ci sarà un vertice di mercato ad Arcore.
> 
> Silvio Berlusconi sceglierà se stringere per l'allenatore basco del Siviglia o se confermare Seedorf. Ormai sembra essere una corsa a due.
> 
> ...




Aggiornato


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2014)

Mi accodo all'idea che un Seedorf così senza garanzie e legittimità sia solo deleterio.


----------



## Milo (26 Maggio 2014)

O ci teniamo uno sfiduciato, o non avremo i soldi per il calciomercato.


Abbiamo una grande società.


----------



## Ale (26 Maggio 2014)

l'unica alternativa sarebbe di aspettare e sperare che qualche club importante si muovesse per avere seedorf, e allora in quel caso risparmieremmo molti soldi..


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

*In attesa del vertice di questa sera, come riporta Sportmediaset, sembra che il favorito sia ancora Emery. Ma Inzaghi è in grade ascesa. Pochissime le possibilità di conferma per Seedorf.*


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *In attesa del vertice di questa sera, come riporta Sportmediaset, sembra che il favorito sia ancora Emery. Ma Inzaghi è in grade ascesa. Pochissime le possibilità di conferma per Seedorf.*



In tempi non sospetti dissi che il nuovo allenatore sarebbe stato Inzaghi. Cacciano un novellino per prenderne un altro, solo per risparmiare. Una pena assoluta!


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Anche io penso che alla fine la spunterà Inzaghi.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *In attesa del vertice di questa sera, come riporta Sportmediaset, sembra che il favorito sia ancora Emery. Ma Inzaghi è in grade ascesa. Pochissime le possibilità di conferma per Seedorf.*



Ma sto Emery non verrà mai dai..figuriamoci. Qua la cosa andrà per le lunghe ed arrivare verso la fine di giugno per prendere Inzaghi.

Che poi Emery prendere tipo 1 mln di euro mica "tanto", ad Inzaghi non credo che vai a dare 500 mila


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

*Sportmediaset riporta un "segnale" legato al prossimo allenatore, e riguarda Mauro Tassotti, che potrebbe restare al Milan. Ed Inzaghi, nel suo staff, vorrebbe lo stesso Tassotti e Filippo Galli...*


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto Emery non verrà mai dai..figuriamoci. Qua la cosa andrà per le lunghe ed arrivare verso la fine di giugno per prendere Inzaghi.
> 
> Che poi Emery prendere tipo 1 mln di euro mica "tanto", ad Inzaghi non credo che vai a dare 500 mila



Prendendo Emery però dovresti pagare sempre Seedorf e lo stesso Inzaghi, quindi con Pippo andranno a risparmiare sui 3-4 mln lordi (ovvero il danè promesso allo spagnolo).


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Maggio 2014)

Detto e stradetto nei giorni scorsi che questi nomi erano buttati li per eccitazione pre elettorale.
Puntualmente il giorni dopo la tornata elettorale si parla di inzaghi.


----------



## neversayconte (26 Maggio 2014)

ampiamente prevedibile, sarà inzaghi al 98%


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

Non accadrà nulla, la prossima sarà l'ennesima stagione anonima.


----------



## Ale (26 Maggio 2014)

un bella ondata di freschezza... tassotti,inzaghi..siamo alle solite.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *In attesa del vertice di questa sera, come riporta Sportmediaset, sembra che il favorito sia ancora Emery. Ma Inzaghi è in grade ascesa. Pochissime le possibilità di conferma per Seedorf.*



.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Inzaghi sarebbe la mazzata finale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2014)

Ennesimo teatrino che si concluderà con "Seedorf rimane mai messo in discussione" e bla bla


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi sarebbe la mazzata finale.



Sarebbe veramente la fine, non per Inzaghi in se ma perché vorrebbe dire che ormai non c'è più alcuna ambizione o che dir si voglia progetto.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

*Confermato il vertice di Arcore che si terrà nella serata di oggi. Galliani ha anche annullato un impegno serale preso precedentemente.*


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2014)

Il dubbio di Berlusconi non è se tenere o non tenere Seedorf, dalle interviste lui ha fatto capire di aver già deciso, non vuole Seedorf. Certo vuole capire con Galliani quanto costerebbe cacciarlo e sentire le alternative all'olandese. 

Una cosa è certa, ricominciare con Seedorf sfiduciato sarebbe un dramma sportivo pure per il prossimo anno.


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

Inzaghi, che pena, vabbè meglio ora che dopo, evidentemente si vuole cedere Balotelli, così come evidente è il fatto che tornerà Paloschi.

Kakà
Paloschi-Matri\Pazzini.


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il dubbio di Berlusconi non è se tenere o non tenere Seedorf, dalle interviste lui ha fatto capire di aver già deciso, non vuole Seedorf. Certo vuole capire con Galliani quanto costerebbe cacciarlo e sentire le alternative all'olandese.
> 
> Una cosa è certa, ricominciare con Seedorf sfiduciato sarebbe un dramma sportivo pure per il prossimo anno.



Secondo me diventerà un grandissimo allenatore, con una squadra che spende quel minimo che dovrebbe spendere.


----------



## Milo (26 Maggio 2014)

ma galliani non doveva trattare col valencia in questi giorni per il riscatto di ramì????


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma galliani non doveva trattare col valencia in questi giorni per il riscatto di ramì????



Matri,Zapata, El Sharaawy, abbiamo già fatto tre acquisti, numericamente ci siamo"cit


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *In attesa del vertice di questa sera, come riporta Sportmediaset, sembra che il favorito sia ancora Emery. Ma Inzaghi è in grande ascesa. Pochissime le possibilità di conferma per Seedorf.*



Nooo,dai Inzaghi no!,gli voglio un bene dell'anima a Superpippo ma non è ancora pronto ad'allenare una squadra di A come il Milan,con lui non cambierebbe niente rispetto che con Seedorf!;Spero che in società capiscano che serve un Allenatore affermato è non dei "novizi" del mestiere,spero prendano Emery con tutto lo Staff,gia quallo sarebbe un segnale forte che le cose si vogliono cambiare in "casa Milan".



Admin ha scritto:


> *Confermato il vertice di Arcore che si terrà nella serata di oggi. Galliani ha anche annullato un impegno serale preso precedentemente.*



Prendeteci Emery,per l'amor del cielo!


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me diventerà un grandissimo allenatore, con una squadra che spende quel minimo che dovrebbe spendere.



Sarà...e se fosse per me non lo caccerei...ma in queste condizioni come fai a tenerlo!?


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Confermato il vertice di Arcore che si terrà nella serata di oggi. Galliani ha anche annullato un impegno serale preso precedentemente.*



Basta teatrini

Basta esperimenti


Vogliamo un allenatore vero, vogliamo Emery


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

L'impegno annullato da Galliani immagino sia qualche cena da Giannino..


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Maggio 2014)

Scusate l'Off Topic,ma perché l'orologio del forum è sballato? da le 10.54 del post di Ice-man quando sono in realtà le 12.59 XD



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Basta teatrini
> 
> Basta esperimenti
> 
> ...



[MENTION=1400]Fedeshi[/MENTION] avevi settato in modo errato l'orario sul tuo profilo.


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> O ci teniamo uno sfiduciato, o non avremo i soldi per il calciomercato.
> 
> 
> Abbiamo una grande società.



Suma ha detto una cosa inedita.
Praticamente ha rivelato che lo stipendio di Seedorf non viene pagato dalle casse della società, ma direttamente da Berlusconi.
Ovviamente è per dire che se verrà esonerato, il peso dell'ingaggio non ricadrà sul bilancio della società.


----------



## Milo (26 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Suma ha detto una cosa inedita.
> Praticamente ha rivelato che lo stipendio di Seedorf non viene pagato dalle casse della società, ma direttamente da Berlusconi.
> Ovviamente è per dire che se verrà esonerato, il peso dell'ingaggio non ricadrà sul bilancio della società.



anche se le paga berlusca, farà in modo di riprenderseli, dopo i 50 mln per ripianare il bilancio, non spillerà altri soldi.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset, questa sera durante il vertice di Arcore si parlerà anche di Balotelli. Il Milan vorrebbe tenersi l'attaccante, ma non è da escludere una cessione. Raiola starebbe lavorando a soluzioni alternative. *


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

Ma qual è l'obiettivo per l'anno prossimo? Retrocedere?


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, questa sera durante il vertice di Arcore si parlerà anche di Balotelli. Il Milan vorrebbe tenersi l'attaccante, ma non è da escludere una cessione. Raiola starebbe lavorando a soluzioni alternative. *



Gli dicessero a Berlusconi di rimettere i soldi nel Milan.



Milo ha scritto:


> anche se le paga berlusca, farà in modo di riprenderseli, dopo i 50 mln per ripianare il bilancio, non spillerà altri soldi.



A sto punto Seedorf è esonerato,troppi indizii c'e lo dicono,la conferma del tecnico sarebbe autolesionismo dato le dichiarazioni più volte fatte dalla società dai giornali etc...;Per me è stato sfiduciato da almeno un mese,adesso non facciano teatrini e si prendano le proprie responsabilità.


----------



## runner (26 Maggio 2014)

certo che andargli a parlare di Milan adesso è il top....

sarà carichissimo...........hahahaaaaaaa


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *In attesa del vertice di questa sera, come riporta Sportmediaset, sembra che il favorito sia ancora Emery. Ma Inzaghi è in grade ascesa. Pochissime le possibilità di conferma per Seedorf.*



.

*Bruno Longhi è dell'idea che Emery sia ancora favorito, ma è una lotta a due con Inzaghi. Il "triumvirato" Inzaghi-Tassoti-Galli convince soprattutto Galliani.*


----------



## smallball (26 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> *Bruno Longhi è dell'idea che Emery sia ancora favorito, ma è una lotta a due con Inzaghi. Il "triumvirato" Inzaghi-Tassoti-Galli convince soprattutto Galliani.*


credo che sara' la scelta definitiva


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> *Il "triumvirato" Inzaghi-Tassoti-Galli convince soprattutto Galliani.*


Mammamia che convinzione oh.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

*Di Marzio: Questa sera si deciderà il prossimo allenatore del Milan. Emery sempre prima scelta, piace tantissimo a Galliani ma non ha ancora ricevuto l'ok di Berlusconi. Il nome di Inzaghi è sempre caldo mentre la riconferma di Seedorf molto difficile ma non impossibile. *


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .Il "triumvirato" Inzaghi-Tassoti-Galli convince soprattutto Galliani.[/B]



Oddio...


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

*Orami è lotta a due: Emery o Inzaghi. Uno dei due, secondo Sportmediaset, sarà il nuovo allenatore del Milan. La riconferma di Seedorf appare lontanissima. *


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Questa sera si deciderà il prossimo allenatore del Milan. Emery sempre prima scelta, piace tantissimo a Galliani ma non ha ancora ricevuto l'ok di Berlusconi. Il nome di Inzaghi è sempre caldo mentre la riconferma di Seedorf molto difficile ma non impossibile. *



Questa notizia mi rincuora,se piace tantissimo a Galliani allora è lui il nostro prossimo allenatore,basti pensare alle capacità che avuto Galliani in passato nel convincere Berlusconi a tenere Allegri anche controvoglia,spero riesca a convincerlo anche stavolta.



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> *Bruno Longhi è dell'idea che Emery sia ancora favorito, ma è una lotta a due con Inzaghi. Il "triumvirato" Inzaghi-Tassoti-Galli convince soprattutto Galliani.*



Mi fido più di Di Marzio che credo (spero) sia una fonte più attendibile di Bruno Longhi,dato che il primo a fare uscire la notizia su Emery è stato proprio lui.


----------



## runner (26 Maggio 2014)

a sto punto sarà Pippo....


----------



## Doctore (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Orami è lotta a due: Emery o Inzaghi. Uno dei due, secondo Sportmediaset, sarà il nuovo allenatore del Milan. La riconferma di Seedorf appare lontanissima. *



Sempre la solita solfa...Come se si dovesse scegliere tra un allenatore o un non allenatore?
Come se io fossi indeciso se comprare cr7 o caracciolo?
Questa è la solita comica targata galliani...è palese che viene inzaghi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Questa sera si deciderà il prossimo allenatore del Milan. Emery sempre prima scelta, piace tantissimo a Galliani ma non ha ancora ricevuto l'ok di Berlusconi. Il nome di Inzaghi è sempre caldo mentre la riconferma di Seedorf molto difficile ma non impossibile. *



Continuo a rimanere dell'idea Seedorf-Inzaghi, con Seedorf avvantaggiato, beh certo se vanno a mettere Inzaghi spero rifiuti (praticamente impossibile),ma cosa pensa che faccia Inzaghi? io spero di no, da quando è arrivato Seedorf è stato tartassato dalla stampa in un modo assurdo anche quando faceva 5 vittorie farebbero la stessa cosa Pippo.


----------



## runner (26 Maggio 2014)

dai su che facciano alla svelta almeno....


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Continuo a rimanere dell'idea Seedorf-Inzaghi, con Seedorf avvantaggiato, beh certo se vanno a mettere Inzaghi spero rifiuti (praticamente impossibile),ma cosa pensa che faccia Inzaghi? io spero di no, da quando è arrivato Seedorf è stato tartassato dalla stampa in un modo assurdo anche quando faceva 5 vittorie farebbero la stessa cosa Pippo.




A Pippo non accadrebbe niente del genere.


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Sempre la solita solfa...Come se si dovesse scegliere tra un allenatore o un non allenatore?
> Come se io fossi indeciso se comprare cr7 o caracciolo?
> Questa è la solita comica targata galliani...è palese che viene inzaghi.



Galliani con questa mossa sta facendo capire a Berlusconi che a parte Inzaghi e Donadoni c'è poco altro. 
Berlusconi non è convinto di Inzaghi nè di Donadoni. Sfumato (?) Conte, Galliani allora gli ha messo sul tavolo Ancelotti e Prandelli, nessuno di essi raggiungibile. Allora è passato ad altre candidature, tra cui Emery e Jesus. Praticamente Galliani sta facendo manovra per far convincere lentamente Berlusconi che alla fin fine Inzaghi resta la soluzione migliore: è un milanista, è ben voluto dallo spogliatoio, è considerato uno dei migliori allenatori emergenti e viene dalla primavera come Capello. 

Poi magari Emery arriva veramente, ma per me resta solo un depistaggio e una manovra per arrivare a Inzaghi o, meno probabile, Donadoni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Galliani con questa mossa sta facendo capire a Berlusconi che a parte Inzaghi e Donadoni c'è poco altro.
> Berlusconi non è convinto di Inzaghi nè di Donadoni. Sfumato (?) Conte, Galliani allora gli ha messo sul tavolo Ancelotti e Prandelli, nessuno di essi raggiungibile. Allora è passato ad altre candidature, tra cui Emery e Jesus. *Praticamente Galliani sta facendo manovra per far convincere lentamente Berlusconi che alla fin fine Inzaghi resta la soluzione migliore:* è un milanista, è ben voluto dallo spogliatoio, è considerato uno dei migliori allenatori emergenti e viene dalla primavera come Capello.
> 
> Poi magari Emery arriva veramente, ma per me resta solo un depistaggio e una manovra per arrivare a Inzaghi o, meno probabile, Donadoni.



Il punto è che Pippo non è la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Galliani con questa mossa sta facendo capire a Berlusconi che a parte Inzaghi e Donadoni c'è poco altro.
> Berlusconi non è convinto di Inzaghi nè di Donadoni. Sfumato (?) Conte, Galliani allora gli ha messo sul tavolo Ancelotti e Prandelli, nessuno di essi raggiungibile. Allora è passato ad altre candidature, tra cui Emery e Jesus. Praticamente Galliani sta facendo manovra per far convincere lentamente Berlusconi che alla fin fine Inzaghi resta la soluzione migliore: è un milanista, è ben voluto dallo spogliatoio, è considerato uno dei migliori allenatori emergenti e viene dalla primavera come Capello.
> 
> Poi magari Emery arriva veramente, ma per me resta solo un depistaggio e una manovra per arrivare a Inzaghi o, meno probabile, Donadoni.



Fosse vero ci sarebbe da piangere


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (26 Maggio 2014)

Non volevo Seedorf, pur ritenendo che diventerà un grande allenatore, perché volevo un allenatore già affermato.
Ritengo però come praticamente tutti qui che la riconferma se la sia meritata, e che la campagna contro di lui sia un ennesimo atto vergognoso orchestrato da Galliani, che scarica su di lui le colpe della sua gestione scellerata; per cui sto dalla sua parte.

Per il resto, credo che Emery, Jesus, ecc. siano solo fumo negli occhi, e che la scelta Inzaghi sia già stata fatta. E mi dispiace assai, perché penso che Pippo si brucerà anche lui, e l'ho troppo amato per vederlo fallire.

Per il Milan continuo a ritenere che l'unica speranza sia la cessione della società.


----------



## Jerry West (26 Maggio 2014)

Cmq bravissimo Di Marzio, Emery piace a Galliani, a Berlusconi non si sa, Inzaghi pure, Seedorf difficile ma non impossibile: pure io avrei potuto scrivere una cosa così. Mah..


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2014)

*Gazzetta:

Emery :<< Mercoledì rinnovo con il Siviglia >>*


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta:
> 
> Emery :<< Mercoledì rinnovo con il Siviglia >>*



Game over, vergogna.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta:
> 
> Emery :<< Mercoledì rinnovo con il Siviglia >>*



Che bello, un altro anno buttato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Maggio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta:
> 
> Emery :<< Mercoledì rinnovo con il Siviglia >>*



Sarebbe la conferma definitiva che alla proprietà sta bene il vivacchiamento.
Non c'è voglia di cambiare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la conferma definitiva che alla proprietà sta bene il vivacchiamento.
> Non c'è voglia di cambiare.



Di conferme purtroppo ne abbiamo avute già tante, ormai ho anche finito di sperare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2014)

Ne ero convinta fin dall'inizio lotta a due, spero che rimanga Seedorf, perchè non ha veramente senso andare a prendere Inzaghi e continuare a pagare Seedorf.


----------



## robs91 (26 Maggio 2014)

Esonerare Seedorf e sostituirlo con Inzaghi ha molto senso, eh già.Povero Milan,che brutta fine....


----------



## bargnani83 (26 Maggio 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Esonerare Seedorf e sostituirlo con Inzaghi ha molto senso, eh già.Povero Milan,che brutta fine....



.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta:
> 
> Emery :<< Mercoledì rinnovo con il Siviglia >>*




Inzaghi. Che schifo.

Speriamo che venga confermato Seedorf.


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il punto è che Pippo non è la soluzione migliore.



C'è sempre l'ipotesi Donadoni. Se arrivasse avrebbe però sempre Inzaghi col fiato sul collo.
Inzaghi è una presenza molto più pesante di quel che si crede nell'ambiente Milan. Lo vuole Galliani, lo vogliono diversi giocatori, lo vuole lo staff (non solo quello della prima squadra)...C'è attesa e soprattutto impazienza di vederlo all'opera. 
Era già così con Allegri (vi ricordate quando venne fuori la lite con Inzaghi e Allegri che gli diceva "vuoi fregarmi il posto!"?), e dopo due anni la sua presenza si è ulteriormente rafforzata.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Maggio 2014)

Chissà perchè l'unico nome buono di questi giorni è uscito appena prima delle elezioni, ed è sfumato esattamente il giorno successivo...Ormai questa è l'unica utilità del Milan per i Berlusconi.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

*Di Marzio non chiude ancora le porte all'arrivo di Emery, nonostante le dichiarazioni dell'allenatore sul rinnovo imminente con il Siviglia. Secondo Di Marzio, Emery è ancora in pole per sostituire Seedorf, ed ha messo il Siviglia al corrente della proposta del Milan. Tra poco inizierà il summit e se ne saprà di più.
*
quotare per commentare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio non chiude ancora le porte all'arrivo di Emery, nonostante le dichiarazioni dell'allenatore sul rinnovo imminente con il Siviglia. Secondo Di Marzio, Emery è ancora in pole per sostituire Seedorf, ed ha messo il Siviglia al corrente della proposta del Milan. Tra poco inizierà il summit e se ne saprà di più.
> *
> quotare per commentare.



incrociamo le dita, anche se ormai il destino pare segnato

Pareva troppo bello per essere vero, almeno una ventata di freschezza avrebbe portato un po' di entusiasmo, di fascino...


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio non chiude ancora le porte all'arrivo di Emery, nonostante le dichiarazioni dell'allenatore sul rinnovo imminente con il Siviglia. Secondo Di Marzio, Emery è ancora in pole per sostituire Seedorf, ed ha messo il Siviglia al corrente della proposta del Milan. Tra poco inizierà il summit e se ne saprà di più.
> *
> quotare per commentare.


O Emery o tanto vale tenere Seedorf, che senso ha andare a prender Pippo e continuare a pagare Seedorf.


----------



## Graxx (26 Maggio 2014)

chiunque sia l'allenatore deve ragionare con la sua testa...non voglio che per abbabbiarsi berlusconi si giochi con il trequartista...non esiste...io spero resti seedorf...ma deve restare con le sue idee di calcio non esiste che si venda per restare al Milan...non sarebbe da lui...


----------



## Albijol (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio non chiude ancora le porte all'arrivo di Emery, nonostante le dichiarazioni dell'allenatore sul rinnovo imminente con il Siviglia. Secondo Di Marzio, Emery è ancora in pole per sostituire Seedorf, ed ha messo il Siviglia al corrente della proposta del Milan. Tra poco inizierà il summit e se ne saprà di più.
> *
> quotare per commentare.



Sento puzza di Inzaghi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio non chiude ancora le porte all'arrivo di Emery, nonostante le dichiarazioni dell'allenatore sul rinnovo imminente con il Siviglia. Secondo Di Marzio, Emery è ancora in pole per sostituire Seedorf, ed ha messo il Siviglia al corrente della proposta del Milan. Tra poco inizierà il summit e se ne saprà di più.
> *
> quotare per commentare.



mi sbilancio... per me resta Seedorf al 99,9%


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

L'eventuale promozione di Inzaghi ad allenatore della prima squadra credo che rappresenterebbe la resa definitiva di questa proprietà.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sento puzza di Inzaghi



Ed è un tanfo insopportabile


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'eventuale promozione di Inzaghi ad allenatore della prima squadra credo che rappresenterebbe la resa definitiva di questa proprietà.



Inzaghi ( a quanto pare yesman) non arriverebbe manco a Natale con la rosa che gli metteranno a disposizione.


----------



## runner (26 Maggio 2014)

comunque dopo la batosta elettorale dubito che oggi possano scegliere il tecnico, a meno che non gli importi più nulla e allora sarà dura!!


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

*Galliani è arrivato ad Arcore. Inizia il vertice. Di seguito, tutti gli aggiornamenti.
*


----------



## ildemone85 (26 Maggio 2014)

chiedo un sussulto di dignità e orgoglio, dia 100 mln di euro al best manager, confermi seedorf e dia inizio alla resurrezione.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

*Laudisa: Ballottaggio Emery Inzaghi per il dopo Seedorf. Inizia il summit. *


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Ballottaggio Emery Inzaghi per il dopo Seedorf. Inizia il summit. *



Sono sicuro che sarà una scelta difficilissima


----------



## Aragorn (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Ballottaggio Emery Inzaghi per il dopo Seedorf. Inizia il summit. *



Con tutto il rispetto per Pippo una società con un minimo di ambizione non ci penserebbe due volte, qui invece fanno addirittura il summit ..


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per Pippo una società con un minimo di ambizione non ci penserebbe due volte, qui invece fanno addirittura il summit ..



Si appunto, alla fine faranno la scelta sbagliata


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si appunto, alla fine faranno la scelta sbagliata



La scelta che intacca meno le loro tasche... come fanno dal 2006


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2014)

*Secondo sky sport Inzaghi sarebbe in vantaggio, in ribasso invece le quotazioni di Emery.*


----------



## runner (26 Maggio 2014)

ma che summit e summit il nonno sarà già a letto....hahahaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport Inzaghi sarebbe in vantaggio, in ribasso invece le quotazioni di Emery.*




Ti pareva


----------



## Butcher (26 Maggio 2014)

Inzaghi, Tassotti e Galli. Praticamente si fanno passi indietro ogni anno.


----------



## pennyhill (26 Maggio 2014)

Avessero voluto confermare Seedorf, l’avrebbero già fatto. Le parole di Emery mi sembrano chiare. Quindi sarà Pippo.  Galliani ci lavora da tempo e alla fine è la scelta che soddisfa tutti. Spero almeno che aver voluto così tanto Inzaghi, lo spinga a muoversi decentemente sul mercato.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sono sicuro che sarà una scelta difficilissima


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport Inzaghi sarebbe in vantaggio, in ribasso invece le quotazioni di Emery.*



.


----------



## Ale (26 Maggio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport Inzaghi sarebbe in vantaggio, in ribasso invece le quotazioni di Emery.*



scontatissimo. si evince anche molta chiarezza... che cosa avrebbe inzaghi piu di seedorf?


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> scontatissimo. si evince anche molta chiarezza... che cosa avrebbe inzaghi piu di seedorf?



Che si farebbe andare bene tutto. Il padre di Abate nello staff, Montolivo leader, zero mercato, etc etc. 

Che belle prospettive.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2014)

Sempre peggio comunque, vanno a prendere Pippo che non si sa che sarà meglio di Seedorf e intanto continueranno a pagare il doppio stipendio non ho proprio più parole davvero.


----------



## Ale (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che si farebbe andare bene tutto. Il padre di Abate nello staff, Montolivo leader, zero mercato, etc etc.
> 
> Che belle prospettive.



non credo che inzaghi si accontenti di cio che passa il convento. lui e' uno molto competitivo, vuole vincere.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2014)

*Peppe Di Stefano su SKY: "Dietro i vetri oscurati del Q7 insieme a Galliani potrebbe esserci Inzaghi". Milan Channel conferma senza far nomi: probabilmente Galliani non era solo in macchina.*


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> non credo che inzaghi si accontenti di cio che passa il convento. lui e' uno molto competitivo, vuole vincere.



Una cosa così può dirla Conte, non Inzaghi che ha cominciato l'anno scorso e allena la primavera.


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Seedorf è completamente sfiduciato da tutto l'ambiente. Verrebbe "scelto" solo per non pagargli lo stipendio.
> 
> E andremmo verso l'ennesima stagione fallimentare.
> 
> P.S. Io sono CON Seedorf. Ma non sfiduciato.



.

E confermo che anch'IO SONO CON SEEDORF, altro nostro Grande Campione Storico bistrattato da questa società.

Comunque vada, grazie di tutto Clarence!


----------



## Ale (26 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano su SKY: "Dietro i vetri oscurati del Q7 insieme a Galliani potrebbe esserci Inzaghi". Milan Channel rilancia, probabilmente Galliani non era solo in macchina.*



e allora...


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano su SKY: "Dietro i vetri oscurati del Q7 insieme a Galliani potrebbe esserci Inzaghi". Milan Channel conferma senza far nomi: probabilmente Galliani non era solo in macchina.*



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2014)

Pure Inzaghi però, prestarsi a questi giochini... è proprio vero che il potere logora solo chi non ce l'ha.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano su SKY: "Dietro i vetri oscurati del Q7 insieme a Galliani potrebbe esserci Inzaghi". Milan Channel conferma senza far nomi: probabilmente Galliani non era solo in macchina.*



Si torna al 4312 con kakà dietro le punte e zero mercato 

Che bello...


----------



## Aragorn (26 Maggio 2014)

In pratica dal dopo Ancelotti l'unico allenatore "vero" che abbiamo contattato è stato Allegri (il che è tutto dire), per il resto abbiamo riadattato un ex dirigente e un ex giocatore e quando una di queste scommesse sembra riuscire noi la mandiamo via per puntare su un'altra scommessa. Pazzesco, manco una squadra di Serie B sull'orlo del fallimento arriverebbe a tanto.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Maggio 2014)

Inzaghi prende poco, ha un bel rapporto con galliani e berlusconi e non ha pretese di nessun tipo. Penso sia sempre stato chiaro che sarebbe venuto lui. Mi spiace solo per il fatto che me lo stiano facendo odiare...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> In pratica dal dopo Ancelotti l'unico allenatore "vero" che abbiamo contattato è stato Allegri (il che è tutto dire), per il resto abbiamo riadattato un ex dirigente e un ex giocatore e quando una di queste scommesse sembra riuscire noi la mandiamo via per puntare su un'altra scommessa. Pazzesco, manco una squadra di Serie B sull'orlo del fallimento arriverebbe a tanto.



analisi impietosamente vera. Silvio ci sta trascinando nel baratro insieme a lui.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2014)

Sarà un altro anno da piangere...

Al Makoutiom e cosa aspetti a comprarci... ti prego..


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Pure Inzaghi però, prestarsi a questi giochini... è proprio vero che il potere logora solo chi non ce l'ha.



Si sta dimostrando un arrivista niente male. E sta facendo le scarpe ad un suo amico (?) ed ex compagno di squadra.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2014)

fossi stato in inzaghi non mi sarei prestato a questo milan, si rovina la carriera da allenatore praticamente subito... poi vabbè, non dimostra neanche una grande eleganza a scalzare seedorf dalla porta principale

la prossima stagione se le premesse sono queste (ovvero non cambierà nulla, anzi) sarà ampiamente peggiore di questa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si sta dimostrando un arrivista niente male. E sta facendo le scarpe ad un suo amico (?) ed ex compagno di squadra.



arrivare a schifare pure Pippo... non pensavo potessi arrivare a tanto. Mi ci stanno facendo arrivare.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2014)

E' il motivo che boh... Ha più esperienza? No. L'unica può essere che abbassa sempre la testa...


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano su SKY: "Dietro i vetri oscurati del Q7 insieme a Galliani potrebbe esserci Inzaghi". Milan Channel conferma senza far nomi: probabilmente Galliani non era solo in macchina.*



.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2014)

Ma non potevano metterlo a Gennaio???????????????????????????

6 mesi buttati via, anzi un anno.. anzi due anni


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano su SKY: "Dietro i vetri oscurati del Q7 insieme a Galliani potrebbe esserci Inzaghi". Milan Channel conferma senza far nomi: probabilmente Galliani non era solo in macchina.*



inzaghi......

Quella di Emery e' stata l'ennesima sceneggiata. Oramai e' una pena senza fine......


----------



## ildemone85 (26 Maggio 2014)

con inzaghi è finita, forse brucerò le vecchie gazze dei trionfi passati, cosi dimenticherò anche il passato.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Maggio 2014)

Sono sempre più schifato!!! Come si può continuare a sostenere una società di emme come questa???? neanche ci fossero giocatori che meritano perchè mettono in campo cuore e anima!!! a parte 2 o 3 elementi....


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

*Sportmediaset: Inzaghi in netta pole position. Il sì potrebbe arrivare a breve. *


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

Ridicoli, assolutamente ridicoli.


----------



## Ale (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Inzaghi in netta pole position. Il sì potrebbe arrivare a breve. *



l'unica cosa ( non da poco ) positiva è che Galliani fara di tutto per accontentare il suo pupillo inzaghi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> l'unica cosa ( non da poco ) positiva è che Galliani fara di tutto per accontentare il suo pupillo inzaghi



guarda che sarà Inzaghi ad accontentare Galliani (e Berlusconi) accettando tutta la rosa e chiedendo solo qualche innesto dalla primavera.


----------



## Butcher (26 Maggio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> l'unica cosa ( non da poco ) positiva è che Galliani fara di tutto per accontentare il suo pupillo inzaghi



Sarà Inzaghi ad accontentarsi di ciò che Galliani gli propinerà...


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> l'unica cosa ( non da poco ) positiva è che Galliani fara di tutto per accontentare il suo pupillo inzaghi



Ma sai che gliene frega. Anzi. Se dovesse andar male sarebbe comunque intoccabile. Perchè appoggiato da proprietà e AD.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Inzaghi in netta pole position. Il sì potrebbe arrivare a breve. *



non che mi dispiaccia inzaghi allenatore(tra lui e seedorf cambia poco tecnicamente,secondo me),quel che mi spaventa è come galliani abbia ripreso prepotentemente potere in seno al club.Sta riuscendo perfino a far ritrattare la personalissima scelta di berlusconi di affidare la panchina a seedorf


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Inzaghi in netta pole position. Il sì potrebbe arrivare a breve. *



Farà giocare i suoi amichetti Abate, Bonera, Kakà, Matri ...


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Inzaghi in netta pole position. Il sì potrebbe arrivare a breve. *



Spero che Clarence li faccia neri che vergogna, beh certo pure Pippo che ora si mette in " ginocchio" davanti al duo va beh.


----------



## Pivellino (26 Maggio 2014)

il solito teatrino ridicolo


----------



## 666psycho (26 Maggio 2014)

sostituire Seedorf con inzaghi non ha senso... società alla deriva... Galliani vattene!!!!!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Maggio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> sostituire Seedorf con inzaghi non ha senso... società alla deriva... Galliani vattene!!!!!



.

Non ho altre parole


----------



## Ale (26 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Farà giocare i suoi amichetti Abate, Bonera, Kakà, Matri ...



dopo aver speso una decina di milioni per ricomprare il fenomeno paloschi..


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> sostituire Seedorf con inzaghi non ha senso... società alla deriva... Galliani vattene!!!!!


Già, che poi Seedorf non ha fatto male, i soldi per pagare due allenatori li tira fuori invece per riscattare Rami e Taarabt fanno i barboni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Inzaghi in netta pole position. Il sì potrebbe arrivare a breve. *



Qualche giorno sognando la ripresa ed ecco l'ulteriore mazzata.
La cosa grave è che,ormai,non mi arrabbio più.


----------



## Heaven (26 Maggio 2014)

Non ci sono parole, il presentimento è che con Inzaghi arriviamo al flop totale. Spero che Galliani abbia la decenza di non vantarsi più del suo Milan e di non paragonare la nostra situazione con quella del man Utd, loro hanno presto van gaal e faranno un mercato atomico. Noi prendiamo un non allenatore tanto per pagarlo poco e probabilmente qualche parametro zero improponibile...che tristezza


----------



## aleslash (26 Maggio 2014)

Sono assolutamente schifato, io non ce la faccio più a stare appresso a questi


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2014)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> non che mi dispiaccia inzaghi allenatore(tra lui e seedorf cambia poco tecnicamente,secondo me),quel che mi spaventa è come galliani abbia ripreso prepotentemente potere in seno al club.Sta riuscendo perfino a far ritrattare la personalissima scelta di berlusconi di affidare la panchina a seedorf



Tra Inzaghi e Seedorf cambia molto. Inzaghi è uno che cura molto l'aspetto tattico e lo studio degli avversari. Inoltre mentre Seedorf sembra un divo di Hollywood in panchina, Inzaghi è uno alla Conte, anzi perfino più acceso. 
Con Inzaghi ci sarebbe inoltre un sicuro lancio di Cristante (e per lancio non intendo che gioca qualche partita, ma che sarebbe nella rosa dei titolari).



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Spero che Clarence li faccia neri che vergogna, beh certo pure Pippo che ora si mette in " ginocchio" davanti al duo va beh.



Sì però non trasmettiamo l'antipatia che si nutre verso Galliani a Inzaghi. 
Se a Inzaghi gli offrono la panchina cosa deve fare? Dire di no? Chiunque al suo posto direbbe di sì, soprattutto se ha la fiducia di giocatori, staff e dirigenza. 
I club per vincere devono avere elementi in sintonia che remano in un'unica direzione. Se Inzaghi mette d'accordo tutti, dal presidente alla dirigenza ai giocatori allo staff, allora ben venga.


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Non ci sono parole, il presentimento è che con Inzaghi arriviamo al flop totale. Spero che Galliani abbia la decenza di non vantarsi più del suo Milan e di non paragonare la nostra situazione con quella del man Utd, loro hanno presto van gaal e faranno un mercato atomico. Noi prendiamo un non allenatore tanto per pagarlo poco e probabilmente qualche parametro zero improponibile...che tristezza



Galliani si prende una grossa responsabilità, visto che è il principale sponsor di Inzaghi. 
Se Inzaghi floppa, floppa anche Galliani. Forse definitivamente.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

*Sembra che manchi solo l'annuncio ufficiale, ormai. Inzaghi nuovo allenatore del Milan.*


----------



## Ale (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sembra che manchi solo l'annuncio ufficiale, ormai. Inzaghi nuovo allenatore del Milan.*



siamo veramente alla frutta.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Galliani si prende una grossa responsabilità, visto che è il principale sponsor di Inzaghi.
> Se Inzaghi floppa, floppa anche Galliani. Forse definitivamente.



Questa infatti credo sia l unica nota positiva...


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2014)

scelta veramente incommentabile, un grazie a seedorf


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Emery era chiaramente un depistaggio. Un pò come quando si cerca un attaccante. Si fa sempre il nome di un big e di un cesso. Poi arriva, SEMPRE e comunque, il secondo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Maggio 2014)

Io vorrei davvero capire che ha fatto seedorf di così grave....adesso magari rimangono pure quei cessi a pedali di abate e compagnia bella.

Ho lo schifo totale


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei davvero capire che ha fatto seedorf di così grave....adesso magari rimangono pure quei cessi a pedali di abate e compagnia bella.
> 
> Ho lo schifo totale



Certo che restano! Addirittura si dice che Inzaghi inserirà il padre di Abate nel suo staff.


----------



## aleslash (26 Maggio 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> adesso magari rimangono pure quei cessi a pedali di abate e compagnia bella.



hai dubbi?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei davvero capire che ha fatto seedorf di così grave....



credo che lo sapremo presto se venisse veramente cacciato, preparo i pop corn


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sembra che manchi solo l'annuncio ufficiale, ormai. Inzaghi nuovo allenatore del Milan.*



Che bel cesso..

Già mi immagino la formazione ed il modulo..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Maggio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> hai dubbi?



Non so se avrò la forza di seguire il milan l anno prossimo....mi stanno uccidendo la fede


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei davvero capire che ha fatto seedorf di così grave....adesso magari rimangono pure quei cessi a pedali di abate e compagnia bella.
> 
> Ho lo schifo totale



Che Abate resti ho qualche dubbio.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2014)

non capisco perché volete Seedorf se ritenete che qualcosa non vada nella giusta direzione tra lui e la società. In un club si deve remare tutti nella stessa direzione: allenatore, giocatori, staff e società.
Se qualcosa si è rotto tra Seedorf e la dirigenza che ben venga un allenatore che piace un po' a tutti.
Non è che stiamo sostituendo Ferguson con Malesani eh! E nemmeno stiamo mettendo sulla panchina l'interista Stramaccioni!
Abbiamo tolto un allenatore senza esperienza, milanista che però non aveva l'appoggio di tutto l'ambiente, con un allenatore con pochissima esperienza, milanista che però ha il benestare di un po' tutto l'ambiente.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Certo che restano! Addirittura si dice che Inzaghi inserirà il padre di Abate nel suo staff.



Ma non era una battuta???


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Ma non era una battuta???



Nono, che battuta. Tutto vero.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Certo che restano! Addirittura si dice che Inzaghi inserirà il padre di Abate nel suo staff.



Qui siamo alla follia più totale.


----------



## Ale (26 Maggio 2014)

certo che siamo proprio messi male! ridotti a scegliere tra i nostri ex l'allenatore in base a quanto ci hanno fatto godere di piu da giocatore..pazzesco.


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

Che schifo, ah per chi nutre dubbi su Inzaghi, qualche giorno fa disse che comunque siamo il club più titolato al mondo e che le parole del presidente sono sempre importanti. 

V.Basten sarebbe stato oro colato in confronto ad Inzaghi.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non capisco perché volete Seedorf se ritenete che qualcosa non vada nella giusta direzione tra lui e la società. In un club si deve remare tutti nella stessa direzione: allenatore, giocatori, staff e società.
> Se qualcosa si è rotto tra Seedorf e la dirigenza che ben venga un allenatore che piace un po' a tutti.
> Non è che stiamo sostituendo Ferguson con Malesani eh! E nemmeno stiamo mettendo sulla panchina l'interista Stramaccioni!
> Abbiamo tolto un allenatore senza esperienza, milanista che però non aveva l'appoggio di tutto l'ambiente, con un allenatore con pochissima esperienza, milanista che però ha il benestare di un po' tutto l'ambiente.



Mi sembrava potesse essere la persona giusta per dare una svolta...se non va bene a galliani probabilmente era il bene per il milan,poi per quello che ha fatto vedere in questi mesi meritava la conferma.
Ora più che l esonero ho il rammarico che abbiamo sostituito seedorf con Inzaghi che se non ha esperienza deve avere qualche altra dote e purtroppo l idea che tutti ci siamo fatti é che sia il nuovo burattino di galliani.serviva qualcosa di nuovo per ricominciare ..dallo staff a tutto...mi dispiace ,ho paura sarà l ennesima stagione fallimentare.
E poi Pippo meriterebbe di avere una squadra decente non bruciarsi con sti mezzi giocatori


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Maggio 2014)

Siamo morti.. fine.. the end


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Qui siamo alla follia più totale.



Guardate che Beniamino Abate è stato già preparatore dei portieri dal 2004 al 2008 con Villiam Vecchi (non l'ultimo arrivato).
Il ruolo del padre con suo figlio non ha alcuna correlazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2014)

Rimpiango il nome di Dodadoni...


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2014)

Beniamino Abate è stato preparatore dei portieri per anni, fino a quando non è subentrato VALERIO FIORI (2008/2009 mi sembra) e lui ha ricoperto lo stesso incarico per la primavera.
Se Inzaghi lo vuole è perché c'ha lavorato insieme... ma non è uno che esce dall'uovo di Pasqua: bazzica Milanello da un decennio!


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che schifo, ah per chi nutre dubbi su Inzaghi, qualche giorno fa disse che comunque siamo il club più titolato al mondo e che le parole del presidente sono sempre importanti.
> 
> V.Basten sarebbe stato oro colato in confronto ad Inzaghi.




Piacerebbe anche a me Van Basten, è molto suggestivo però oltre a non convincere la proprietà è anche uno che chiederebbe una pesante rifondazione, non tanto dal punto di vista qualitativo ma per l'età. Lui vuole una rosa composta principalmente da under 28, gli over o sono titolarissimi oppure se ne possono andare. 
Inoltre non si è mai proposto con convinzione ogni qualvolta ne ha avuto l'opportunità, come se fosse quasi intimorito dall'incarico.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Beniamino Abate è stato preparatore dei portieri per anni, fino a quando non è subentrato VALERIO FIORI (2008/2009 mi sembra) e lui ha ricoperto lo stesso incarico per la primavera.
> Se Inzaghi lo vuole è perché c'ha lavorato insieme... ma non è uno che esce dall'uovo di Pasqua: bazzica Milanello da un decennio!



Non sapevo fosse il padre...può venire anche il nonno per me l importante é che l abate terzino faccia le valige


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Forse non avete capito che mandano via via Seedorf perchè pretendeva giocatori veri (non queste mezze calzette) e promuovono Inzaghi perchè...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Rimpiango il nome di Dodadoni...



Se ë questo é l epilogo concordo


----------



## smallball (26 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Farà giocare i suoi amichetti Abate, Bonera, Kakà, Matri ...


la cosa triste e avvilente


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Non sapevo fosse il padre...può venire anche il nonno per me l importante é che l abate terzino faccia le valige



Il problema non è il preparatore dei portieri in quel caso, il problema è il portiere stesso, che cosa vuoi insegnare ad un 40enne? Avessimo un Perin, un Ter Stegen allora potrebbe anche interessarmi il preparatore dei portieri, ma che sia il padre o il nonno di Abate non me ne può fregar di meno a questo punto, tanto Abbiati sempre cesso rimane.


----------



## smallball (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forse non avete capito che mandano via via Seedorf perchè pretendeva giocatori veri (non queste mezze calzette) e promuovono Inzaghi perchè...



completo i puntini...accetta i cessi


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forse non avete capito che mandano via via Seedorf perchè pretendeva giocatori veri (non queste mezze calzette) e promuovono Inzaghi perchè...



Seedorf diventerà un grande.
Che poi non credo abbia chiesto nemmeno chissà quali nomi, avrò chiesto qualcuno funzionale al gioco, ma evidentemente costava troppo, tipo 7-8 milioni.


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2014)

Se si conferma la figura di Inzaghi allenatore alzo le mani, scelta puramente economica. Non si riesce a prendere un allenatore perché si deve pagare Seedorf, Inzaghi non pretenderà nulla sul mercato, lo staff rimarrà lo stesso che da anni ci genera problematiche di ogni tipo. Non cambierà nulla, prepariamoci al peggio.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forse non avete capito che mandano via via Seedorf perchè pretendeva giocatori veri (non queste mezze calzette) e promuovono Inzaghi perchè...



chiunque ha un briciolo di cervello l'ha capito da tempo


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Seedorf diventerà un grande.
> Che poi non credo abbia chiesto nemmeno chissà quali nomi, avrò chiesto qualcuno funzionale al gioco, ma evidentemente costava troppo, tipo 7-8 milioni.



Ma a parte questo dava fastidio in generale. Non sia mai che uno metta in dubbio l'operato dei padroni.

Con Inzaghi questo problema non ci sarà, è un amico di famiglia.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2014)

Certe volte mi chiedo come si fa a tifare per quuesti qua... come..


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

Quindi il trittico davanti sarà....

.........Kakà.......
Paloschi-----Matri....

Puntiamo al terzo posto, ok, ci credo.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Maggio 2014)

Il Milan è morto.
Ora siamo diventati ufficialmente non solo una nobile decaduta a livello europeo ma anche in Italia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quindi il trittico davanti sarà....
> 
> .........Kakà.......
> Paloschi-----Matri....
> ...


Roba da spararsi un testa


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

No, perché se il trittico sarà quello, e sarà quello, potenzialmente abbiamo un attacco da 22\23 gol stagionali.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Maggio 2014)

mi vergogno tanto tanto..non ho parole... Seedorf é stato cacciato, perché voleva cambiare le cose, far tornare grande il milan... Inzaghi sarà il prossimo yes man, che si accontenterà dei vari cessi già in rosa e dei prossimi cessi proposti da galliani..ho quasi voglia che fallisca, tanto per sentire cosa avrà da dire Galliani a sua difesa.... Galliani pezzo di ....


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forse non avete capito che mandano via via Seedorf perchè pretendeva giocatori veri (non queste mezze calzette) e promuovono Inzaghi perchè...



Non è un complotto contro Seedorf. Ha tutta questa gente contro tra giocatori, staff, dirigenza e proprietà perchè sono successe certe cose. 




iceman. ha scritto:


> Seedorf diventerà un grande.
> Che poi non credo abbia chiesto nemmeno chissà quali nomi, avrò chiesto qualcuno funzionale al gioco, ma evidentemente costava troppo, tipo 7-8 milioni.



I capiultrà avevano rivelato che la sua intenzione era di mandare via quasi tutti i giocatori della rosa.
Lui era convinto che siccome c'era lui in panchina, Berlusconi avrebbe accontentato tutte le sue richieste.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

*Di Marzio: mistero sulla presenza di Inzaghi ad Arcore. Potrebbe essere davvero insieme a Berlusconi e Galliani. Non risponde alle chiamate sul cellulare. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: mistero sulla presenza di Inzaghi ad Arcore. Potrebbe essere davvero insieme a Berlusconi e Galliani. Non risponde alle chiamate sul cellulare. *



E' fatta  andiamo a pagare due allenatori però poi i soldi per il mercato non ci stanno.


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

Ah ovviamente Taraabt non verrà riscattato, il posto è di Kakà, intoccabile.
Grandi tuttti.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forse non avete capito che mandano via via Seedorf perchè pretendeva giocatori veri (non queste mezze calzette) e promuovono Inzaghi perchè...


ma secondo te nel momento in cui hanno preso seedorf e nel momento in cui seedorf ha accettato non c'era tra gli accordi che il Milan non avrebbe fatto un mercato clamoroso?
A questo punto Seedorf sarebbe doppiamente sciocco ad aver accettato no?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> I capiultrà avevano rivelato che la sua intenzione era di mandare via quasi tutti i giocatori della rosa.
> Lui era convinto che siccome c'era lui in panchina, Berlusconi avrebbe accontentato tutte le sue richieste.



Poteva diventare il nostro eroe !!!!grazie del sogno Clarence ,ti auguro di diventare un grande in un altra società che ha voglia di vincere e di fare calcio....non summit,dossier con taralucci e vino.


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quindi il trittico davanti sarà....
> 
> .........Kakà.......
> Paloschi-----Matri....
> ...




Dimentichi El Shaarawy


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: mistero sulla presenza di Inzaghi ad Arcore. Potrebbe essere davvero insieme a Berlusconi e Galliani. Non risponde alle chiamate sul cellulare. *



Che bello..altra bella stagione in vista


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma secondo te nel momento in cui hanno preso seedorf e nel momento in cui seedorf ha accettato non c'era tra gli accordi che il Milan non avrebbe fatto un mercato clamoroso?
> A questo punto Seedorf sarebbe doppiamente sciocco ad aver accettato no?



No perché , Seedorf l'ha scelto ESCLUSIVAMENTE Berlusconi, quindi pensava, pensavamo che qualcosina sul mercato si sarebbe fatto, a maggior ragione in virtù del contratto che ha firmato. 
La cosa buffa e deprimente al tempo stesso è che Galliani ha vinto per l'ennesima volta, scalzando tutti in 4-5 mesi per bene due volte, è INDISTRUTTIBILE.


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Poteva diventare il nostro eroe !!!!grazie del sogno Clarence ,ti auguro di diventare un grande in un altra società che ha voglia di vincere e di fare calcio....non summit,dossier con taralucci e vino.



Mah, dubito che Clarence diventerà un grande allenatore se non modifica i suoi attegiamenti.
Se avrà un ruolo gestionale, lo vedo più come direttore generale alla Marotta, e non è detto che vada bene visti i suoi trascorsi negativi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: mistero sulla presenza di Inzaghi ad Arcore. Potrebbe essere davvero insieme a Berlusconi e Galliani. Non risponde alle chiamate sul cellulare. *



Zero abbonati


Che se lo guardino loro questo "Milan"


Spero davvero di riuscire a seguire meno, perchè mi faccio solo del male.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> No perché , Seedorf l'ha scelto ESCLUSIVAMENTE Berlusconi, quindi pensava, pensavamo che qualcosina sul mercato si sarebbe fatto, a maggior ragione in virtù del contratto che ha firmato.
> La cosa buffa e deprimente al tempo stesso è che Galliani ha vinto per l'ennesima volta, scalzando tutti in 4-5 mesi per bene due volte, è INDISTRUTTIBILE.



Pazzesco, il suo fidanzatio di livorno è riuscito a tenerlo per secoli nonostante i risultati didastrosi, mentre Seedorf ottimi risultati, è riuscito a silurarlo in 2 mesi...

dopo Ajax mi dimetto cit


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mah, dubito che Clarence diventerà un grande allenatore se non modifica i suoi attegiamenti.
> Se avrà un ruolo gestionale, lo vedo più come direttore generale alla Marotta, e non è detto che vada bene visti i suoi trascorsi negativi.



Per me non fallirà.e poi mou ti sembra uno dagli atteggiamenti facili?ogni allenatore ha le sue caratteristiche che lo distinguono...per me potenzialmente seedorf può diventare uno dei migliori....e se ancora ci aggrappiamo al potenziale di balotelli non vedo perché non posso crederlo per Clarence. Galliani e Berlusconi sono la rovina del milan


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> No perché , Seedorf l'ha scelto ESCLUSIVAMENTE Berlusconi, quindi pensava, pensavamo che qualcosina sul mercato si sarebbe fatto, a maggior ragione in virtù del contratto che ha firmato.
> La cosa buffa e deprimente al tempo stesso è che Galliani ha vinto per l'ennesima volta, scalzando tutti in 4-5 mesi per bene due volte, è INDISTRUTTIBILE.



Hai pienamente ragione, ormai il presidente del Milan è Galliani, mi sento pure io in colpa per Seedorf pensa te, boh la stagione è finita ma riescono pure a stagione finita a farmi infuriare io non ne posso più


----------



## Graxx (26 Maggio 2014)

Inzaghi arriva,si accontenta del mercato da pezzenti che faremo,accontenterà il presidente con il modulo a rombo con il trequartista e ogni cosa che succederà per lui andrà bene...ottimo direi...mi sa che il Milan lo seguirò solo la domenica pomeriggio...forse..ma non per disamore...anzi...il mio fegato è già marcio per altre cose...


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> No perché , Seedorf l'ha scelto ESCLUSIVAMENTE Berlusconi, quindi pensava, pensavamo che qualcosina sul mercato si sarebbe fatto, a maggior ragione in virtù del contratto che ha firmato.
> La cosa buffa e deprimente al tempo stesso è che Galliani ha vinto per l'ennesima volta, scalzando tutti in 4-5 mesi per bene due volte, è INDISTRUTTIBILE.



Beh Galliani non lo voleva fin dall'inizio Seedorf.
Aveva preannunciato a Berlusconi che non era ben visto nell'ambiente Milan e alla fine è andata come aveva previsto.
L'errore l'ha fatto alla base Berlusconi che ha insistito per portarlo e adesso ne paga le conseguenze.

La cosa più giusta da fare era esonerare Allegri l'anno scorso e prendere subito un allenatore esperto. 
Però vediamo come va. Il Milan una figura alla Conte non l'ha mai avuta e per una rosa poco competitiva può fare al caso nostro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Beh Galliani non lo voleva fin dall'inizio Seedorf.
> Aveva preannunciato a Berlusconi che non era ben visto nell'ambiente Milan e alla fine è andata come aveva previsto.
> L'errore l'ha fatto alla base Berlusconi che ha insistito per portarlo e adesso ne paga le conseguenze.
> 
> ...



Beh Conte la B l'ha vinta, con un po' di ottimismo forse tra 2 anni ce la faremo anche noi a vincerla.


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Per me non fallirà.e poi mou ti sembra uno dagli atteggiamenti facili?ogni allenatore ha le sue caratteristiche che lo distinguono...per me potenzialmente seedorf può diventare uno dei migliori....e se ancora ci aggrappiamo al potenziale di balotelli non vedo perché non posso crederlo per Clarence. Galliani e Berlusconi sono la rovina del milan



Mourinho è un allenatore esperto e che sa fare il suo lavoro, benchè a volte sia protagonista di episodi spiacevoli.

Quello che si rimprovera a Seedorf è che invece di fare l'allenatore, si è messo a fare il padrone che fa il bello e cattivo tempo coi dipendenti.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Maggio 2014)

Io sto iniziando a pensare che Berlusconi da ex-interista e Galliani da (ex)-juventino vogliano distruggere o far fallire il Milan.
Giuro che non riesco a pensarla differentemente, non ha alcun senso quello che stanno facendo negli ultimi anni.
Così come non ha senso tenere una società considerata un peso.
Boh, sono talmente deluso e schifato che ho perso davvero le parole.
Mi auguro che l'anno prossimo si abbonino giusto i parenti dei giocatori e basta, perché questo si merita la società.
Mi auguro anche che i pochi giocatori decenti che abbiamo se ne vadano, perché rimanere in questo Milan è deprimente per chi ha un minimo di ambizione.


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

Inzaghi come Conte? Già il paragone non può sussistere, mentre il primo si accontenta, il secondo sta facendo fuoco e fiamme per farsi portare giocatori decenti a Torino. Per dire, se dovessimo vincere lo scudetto non faremo mercato perché per Galliani siamo la squadra più forte d'Italia, al contrario di ciò che ha fatto la Juve, ovvero continuare a rinforzarsi per aumentare il distacco dalle altre.


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mourinho è un allenatore esperto e che sa fare il suo lavoro, benchè a volte sia protagonista di episodi spiacevoli.
> 
> Quello che si rimprovera a Seedorf è che invece di fare l'allenatore, si è messo a fare il padrone che fa il bello e cattivo tempo coi dipendenti.



Ma il padrone di cosa? Dai su, pure in tv l'hanno detto che galliani e Berlusconi vogliono uno che dica sempre di si, lo sanno anche i muri.


----------



## Aphex (26 Maggio 2014)

La sensazione di vomito e di schifo che riescono a farmi provare in queste situazioni è indescrivibile.
E io pirla che sto pure appresso a questi due.


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2014)

Graxx ha scritto:


> Inzaghi arriva,si accontenta del mercato da pezzenti che faremo,accontenterà il presidente con il modulo a rombo con il trequartista e ogni cosa che succederà per lui andrà bene...ottimo direi...mi sa che il Milan lo seguirò solo la domenica pomeriggio...forse..ma non per disamore...anzi...il mio fegato è già marcio per altre cose...



Il problema non è il mercato da pezzenti.
Si può fare un mercato da pezzenti intelligente e un mercato da pezzenti pessimo. 
E il Milan putroppo il mercato intelligente ha dimostrato che non sa farlo, se non a sprazzi. Però penso che ci sarà un cambio di rotta. 
Dubito che vedremo ancora casi Mattioni e Traorè, o comunque non così frequentemente.


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il problema non è il mercato da pezzenti.
> Si può fare un mercato da pezzenti intelligente e un mercato da pezzenti pessimo.
> E il Milan putroppo il mercato intelligente ha dimostrato che non sa farlo, se non a sprazzi. Però penso che ci sarà un cambio di rotta.
> Dubito che vedremo ancora casi Mattioni e Traorè, o comunque non così frequentemente.



Il punto è un altro, o arrivano cessi dal genoa oppure arrivano cessi come traore, ma sempre cessi arrivano e continueranno ad arrivare visto che Galliani tratta solo con preziosi perché non abbiamo neanche due euro da offrire.


----------



## aleslash (26 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dubito che vedremo ancora casi Mattioni e Traorè, o comunque non così frequentemente.


Seeeee aspetta e spera, ora che dovrebbe arrivare pure il fondo brasiliano hai voglia a te e affarucci da giannino


----------



## Aragorn (26 Maggio 2014)

Se poi Pippo dovesse fallire chi mettiamo ? Gattuso ? o forse meglio Brocchi ?


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se poi Pippo dovesse fallire chi mettiamo ? Gattuso ? o forse meglio Brocchi ?



Ritorna quel cessazzo di Allegri oppure mettono su quel morto di sonno di Galli.


----------



## Ale (26 Maggio 2014)

il bello è che noi stiamo aspettando tutti qua di sapere poi come finira' la telenovelas, ed alla fine dell'incontro , molto probabilmente nessuno parlera..


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma il padrone di cosa? Dai su, pure in tv l'hanno detto che galliani e Berlusconi vogliono uno che dica sempre di si, lo sanno anche i muri.



Berlusconi, in quanto titolare, può presentarsi a che ora vuole agli allenamenti. Può anche decidere di parlare con gli ultrà e rivelare che vuole rifondare la rosa, e può anche decidere con quali giocatori parlare e quali ignorare. 
Un allenatore non lo può fare. 




iceman. ha scritto:


> Inzaghi come Conte? Già il paragone non può sussistere, mentre il primo si accontenta, il secondo sta facendo fuoco e fiamme per farsi portare giocatori decenti a Torino. Per dire, se dovessimo vincere lo scudetto non faremo mercato perché per Galliani siamo la squadra più forte d'Italia, al contrario di ciò che ha fatto la Juve, ovvero continuare a rinforzarsi per aumentare il distacco dalle altre.



La Juve ha mezzi finanziari che il Milan non ha. Inutile nascondersi. 
Tra l'altro, neanche la Juve fa chissà quali spese. Pirlo, Pogba e Llorente a parametro zero, Vidal a 15 milioni, Tevez a 12 bonus inclusi...Non sono spese folli, ma intelligenti.

Il modello Milan che prima o poi arriverà sarà una cantera stile Barcellona e una gestione alla Borussia Dortmund. 
Per la cantera si vede già qualcosina, la gestione alla Borussia è invece ancora lontana. Però nulla vieta di iniziare già quest'estate.


----------



## MisterBet (26 Maggio 2014)

Altro nefasto effetto collaterale di Inzaghi sulla panchina, lo spostamento di uno dei pochi che negli ultimi anni sta lavorando come si deve e cioè Filippo Galli che dovrebbe passare dalla guida del settore giovanile alla panchina a fare da balia a Pippo..

Giustamente se uno lavoro bene, bisogna subito cambiargli ruolo...


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il punto è un altro, o arrivano cessi dal genoa oppure arrivano cessi come traore, ma sempre cessi arrivano e continueranno ad arrivare visto che Galliani tratta solo con preziosi perché non abbiamo neanche due euro da offrire.




Dipende da chi prendi dal Genoa. 
Un conto è prendere Perin e Bertolacci, un altro prendere Constant.

L'unica cosa che temo del mercato estivo è che De Sciglio, come si vocifera, sia già impachettato verso Madrid. 
Per il resto sono ottimista.


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, in quanto titolare, può presentarsi a che ora vuole agli allenamenti. Può anche decidere di parlare con gli ultrà e rivelare che vuole rifondare la rosa, e può anche decidere con quali giocatori parlare e quali ignorare.
> Un allenatore non lo può fare.
> 
> 
> ...



*Cantera Barcellona? Gestione Borussia? Serio dici? Ma se tra un po' ci scippano pure i ragazzini di 15anni dal vivaio, ma dove vogliamo andare?*


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dipende da chi prendi dal Genoa.
> Un conto è prendere Perin e Bertolacci, un altro prendere Constant.
> 
> L'unica cosa che temo del mercato estivo è che De Sciglio, come si vocifera, sia già impachettato verso Madrid.
> Per il resto sono ottimista.



Appunto, è proprio questo il problema, dal Genoa prendiamo sempre i soliti cessi, quando c'era da prendere Milito o T.motta noi dove stavamo?
De Sciglio al Real, e in virtù di ciò che cantera vuoi mettere su? Vendiamo lui perché è l'unico giovane decente che abbiamo insieme a Balotelli che guarda casa dovrebbe partire dopo il mondiale.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Che Abate resti ho qualche dubbio.



rinnoverà alle cifre che vuole lui, scontato. 

guai a mettersi contro raiola, quello tiene galliani per le palle con la scusa che è anche procuratore di balotelli. 

per me andrà così: il gruppetto di raiola rimane tutto (al massimo parte emanuelson), e verrà ceduto de sciglio per avere quei 15 milioni con cui fare mercato e riscattare rami e poli (taarabt a questo punto no perché con il 4-3-1-2 non centra niente).


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Il 4-3-1-2


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il 4-3-1-2



Modulo fantasia proprio..


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Modulo fantasia proprio..


Esalterá le qualità di Matri


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2014)

*Galliani e Inzaghi sono uscito da Arcore.*


----------



## Ale (27 Maggio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani e Inzaghi sono uscito da Arcore.*


quindi e' ufficiale inzaghi prossimo allenatore del milan


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2014)

*Vertice concluso. Galliani è andato via da Arcore (forse insieme ad Inzaghi).

Si attendono notizie. *


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Vertice concluso. Galliani è andato via da Arcore (forse insieme ad Inzaghi).
> 
> Si attendono notizie. *




*Di Marzio conferma. C'era anche Inzaghi. Bocche cucite, per ora. *


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Maggio 2014)

Non diranno nulla finché non risolveranno la situazione contrattuale di Seedorf.


----------



## iceman. (27 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma. C'era anche Inzaghi. Bocche cucite, per ora. *



Certo bocce cucite fino al 30 agosto.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2014)

Si continua qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/inzaghi-e...14-2015-addio-seedorf-vt17974.html#post470910


----------

